#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Clarke and Dawe

## David48atTD

Here is one of he last of the weekly series they did in 2016 and their first for 2017, as they have graced our television screens for longer then I can remember ... decades.

They never seem to age, nor their political satire wane ... no matter who is in power.

Here is their last for 2016 ...




And their first for 2017, released tonight ...



.

----------


## Cujo

Thanks for that. Wish I could green you again so soon. I used to love those guys. (still do)They've got some real classics.

----------


## stfranalum

this is hysterical

----------


## TizMe

The front fell off is an oldie but one of their best.

----------


## Lantern

Brilliant.

----------


## David48atTD

09/03/2017 -Is News Just Opinion, Gossip and Trivia?   




16/03/2017 - The Energy Market Explained   




23/03/2017 - An Objective Viewpoint, Expressed For the Public Good 




30/03/2017 - Cyclone Malcolm. This is a Watch and Act Warning




06/04/2017 - Complete Cohesion As We Approach the Budget

----------


## Wonton

BREAKING
APRIL 10 2017 - 10:52AM

One of Australia's best-known satirists, John Clarke, has died at the age of 68. 

An ABC spokesman has confirmed John Clarke died on Sunday while hiking in the Grampians National Park in Victoria. He died from natural causes. ​

----------


## crackerjack101

> BREAKING
> APRIL 10 2017 - 10:52AM
> 
> One of Australia's best-known satirists, John Clarke, has died at the age of 68. 
> 
> An ABC spokesman has confirmed John Clarke died on Sunday while hiking in the Grampians National Park in Victoria. He died from natural causes. ​



http://www.xxx.xxx.xx/news/2017-04-1...ged-68/8430174

Bugger. He was brilliant. RIP

----------


## baldrick

sh1t - they were a funny pair

----------


## crackerjack101

The Games, was a brilliant series mocking the Olympics in Sydney.

I found series 1 but that's it so far.

Clarke and Dawe are absolutely brilliant as are the rest of the cast.

https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/115...Games_Season_1

----------


## crackerjack101

some extracts on Youtube;

----------


## Little Chuchok

He was the man.  He put out an album when I was at school Absolutely hilarious for those days. You Aussies missed out on his early stuff and we missed out for the last 20 or so years.

----------


## VocalNeal

For people who use the original style

BREAKING
APRIL 10 2017 - 10:52AM

One of Australia's best-known satirists, John Clarke, has died at the age of 68. 

An ABC spokesman has confirmed John Clarke died on Sunday while hiking in the Grampians National Park in Victoria. He died from natural causes. ​

----------


## Cujo

John Clarke died.

----------


## Barty

Kiwis put out their gumboots for Clarke

Gumboots on doorstep for John Clarke becomes a trend in recognition of Fred Dagg - Entertainment - NZ Herald News

----------


## Hugh Cow

Have one of Clarkes Albums on Vinyl with his alter ego Fred Dagg. His wonderful satire cut through the bullsh#t. I love his take on real estate salesman.

----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## baldrick

so many will miss his satire

7.30 Tribute to John Clarke - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## Lantern

A brilliant comic mind. RIP John.

----------


## baldrick

the games - brilliant series

----------


## baldrick

the final

Clarke and Dawe: On neologism - Clarke and Dawe - ABC News

----------


## crackerjack101

A genius.
RIP

----------


## fishlocker

Hugh cow I didn't see an option to green you but that real estate bit was a gas as was the energy bit. HaHa. And the rest of you guys digging up stuff to post as well as the op I empathize with. 

Being from , what is now and seems to have been, isolationist  land as far as  television shows go I'm sorry for your loss. From what little I saw of them today they had a rare type of tallent that will I'm sure be missed by many. Well, maybe not by your elected officials unless they have a sense of humor. Haha. Privileged bastards. hehehe.

80,000 gallons of crude and the front fell off. Oh my.............the fish.

----------


## Cujo

> Hugh cow I didn't see an option to green you but that real estate bit was a gas as was the energy bit. HaHa. And the rest of you guys digging up stuff to post as well as the op I empathize with. 
> 
> Being from , what is now and seems to have been, isolationist  land as far as  television shows go I'm sorry for your loss. From what little I saw of them today they had a rare type of tallent that will I'm sure be missed by many. Well, maybe not by your elected officials unless they have a sense of humor. Haha. Privileged bastards. hehehe.
> 
> 80,000 gallons of crude and the front fell off. Oh my.............the fish.


The front fell off. :rofl:  My all time favorite.

----------


## Cujo



----------


## crackerjack101

Each week, Bryan Dawe and the Clarke family select a classic episode from the Clarke & Dawe archive. This week: Tony Abbott's last days as PM, in A Difficult But Necessary Conversation.

Clarke and Dawe: From the archives - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


I believe Abbot was booted out by his own party 4 days later.  :Smile:

----------

